

Are you afraid of technological singularity? - johngorse
https://blooki.st/BlookElement/ShowTextPhoto?blookElementId=18378

======
thinkerer
Reminds me of Will Smith in I Robot movie.

My answer is actually no. I think technology is somewhat a tool and the human
helps to make sure it works its magic within a scope. Machine learning has
also been largely been confined to a space, albeit the space has been
expanding at a clip.

But I may be wrong though...

~~~
johngorse
Well I agree with you at some point. But how do you look at the nanotech in
general then? I think that Michio Kaku talked about how with nanotech it is
possible to attack cancer cells precisely, so that imho that is some point of
inteligence in your body then..

~~~
thinkerer
Yes it is possible but I think it is unlikely, or at least in the near future.

Its just like self dissolving heart stents that are programmed to release
compounds to resolve body and tissue rejection as well as avoid inflammation
at specific points in time. Those are in a way AI to a certain extent.

What singularity suggests is that the AI becomes even smarter than humans
themselves (with artificial ability to learn and connect knowledge for
application purposes) and ultimately establish as a superior race over time
since they are self thinking entities. This is vastly different from what you
mentioned earlier.

Thought of a more recent example, just like the upgraded sentinels in Xmen,
days of future past. Exactly like that, they were programmable bots and later
become self thinking and even smarter than humans and proceed to eliminate not
only their programmed object (mutants) but also humans.

